# Official Audi at Worthersee Thread



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This year we're doing more Worthersee coverage than ever before. Illustrious UK photographer Si Gray arrived earlier this week and has been sending us over some daily galleries that we've been publishing. Yesterday Audi revealed its intent to show a new A3 clubsport quattro concept in addition to the TT quattro sport concept from Geneva. On top of that, I'm heading over on the 27th for a quick in-and-out to do one final massive photo gathering mission. It's going to be nuts.

In the meantime, I figured I'd start this thread. I'm going to link all of our Worthersee reports to this, and if you see anything you want us to try to get more photos of (patience, it's a huge event and we may or may not see cars again) or other questions you have then let me know and we'll do our best to find out more. Also, if you see anything out there on the web that is worth noting, sources for more galleries or details on any cars, make sure to post them here.

Photo Gallery is HERE: http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show_album;p=Events and Shows/Enthusiast Shows/Worthersee/2014

I'll post a link to the Worthersee 2014 section as soon as I take it live later today.


----------

